# 1200 calories?



## BigFella (Jan 18, 2015)

Some quick input please everybody.

My wife, age 53, has had thyroid issues for a few years. She's also pissed off at not losing weight. So she visited a very expensive endocrinologist for advice.

This Endo orders bloodwork including E (good idea) but excludes T ( WFT? Girls need it too.)

She also says to go on a 1,200 calorie diet.

Now my wife is 6 foot tall, and strong. We worked out her Basal Metabolic Rate to be about 2,700 cals per day. And we work out together - hard - three times a week, she's never off her feet, so I reckon she has to be burning 3,000 plus.

My question is: Has this Endo any idea whatsoever? If your BMR is 3,000 and you want to lose weight I'd expect to aim for an intake of around 2,400 - too dangerous otherwise. 

I'm getting the snip do she can go off the pill (no biggie -done it before) so we can eliminate the pill as a problem soon. 

Any input guys and gals?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

Is she hypothyroid? Is she scripted synthroid?

The endo doesn't necessarily know anything about nutrition for athletes.  You should ask the endo why so low and what is she doing to treat the thyroid condition.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2015)

If she is looking to lose weight then she needs to focus her training on that alone...especially if she is having a hard time losing anyway. Age is a good part of it so unfortunately cardio will play a big part along with diet. 1200-1500 isn't bad for a short period of time but that's the time she's going to need to bust ass.

I would have pushed for her test to be checked but even going on TRT if she is low isn't a "magic pill", she would still have to cut calories and do more cardio. What people don't seem to get is doing consistent cardio will work...peeps just don't want to do the work 

If they put her on female hormones because of her test results, that could possibly lead to more weight gain


----------



## DF (Jan 19, 2015)

My GF also has a thyroid issue.  It does seem like its a bit difficult for her to take off weight.  Hell her resting heart rate is around 50 & it's a bitch for her to get that thing up to burn fat.  I keep telling her just to double her thyroid meds....lol Oh & to share that shit with me.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 19, 2015)

Would T-3 or T-4 help her to lose weight combined with cardio HIIT?  Maybe get her on anavar for a cycle?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 19, 2015)

If your wife does have hypothyroid condition then that can explain why calories would be so low to drop weight. I suggest getting the thyroid issue taken care of bc it will certainly help with the weight loss


----------



## BigFella (Jan 19, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Would T-3 or T-4 help her to lose weight combined with cardio HIIT?  Maybe get her on anavar for a cycle?


Thanks Beefcake. She was on Anavar for ten days or so and bloated. cardio HIIT would work, but we're doing a moderate amount anyway. We don't want to play with the thyroid levels other than theraputically.


----------



## BigFella (Jan 19, 2015)

Jenner said:


> If she is looking to lose weight then she needs to focus her training on that alone...especially if she is having a hard time losing anyway. Age is a good part of it so unfortunately cardio will play a big part along with diet. 1200-1500 isn't bad for a short period of time but that's the time she's going to need to bust ass
> . . .
> If they put her on female hormones because of her test results, that could possibly lead to more weight gain



Thanks Jenner. I'm surprised that 1200 doesn't scare people off. She's a tall lady, and my reaction was that 1200 would be just damn unhealthy. 

I actually share my Test E with her - I get 0.9 ml, she gets 0.1 ml per week. Sex life, mood, energy - great improvement. 

Anyway I'm going to get snipped (again) so she can come off the BC pill.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 19, 2015)

BigFella said:


> Thanks Jenner. I'm surprised that 1200 doesn't scare people off. She's a tall lady, and my reaction was that 1200 would be just damn unhealthy.
> 
> I actually share my Test E with her - I get 0.9 ml, she gets 0.1 ml per week. Sex life, mood, energy - great improvement.
> 
> Anyway I'm going to get snipped (again) so she can come off the BC pill.



1200 isn't shocking at all actually  

Snipped again???????? and she is still on the pill at 53???? 

Oh yea, test is great for that shit...just not going to help drop weight


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 20, 2015)

BigFella said:


> Now my wife is 6 foot tall, and strong. We worked out her Basal Metabolic Rate to be about 2,700 cals per day. And we work out together - hard - three times a week, she's never off her feet, so I reckon she has to be burning 3,000 plus.
> 
> My question is: Has this Endo any idea whatsoever? If your BMR is 3,000 and you want to lose weight I'd expect to aim for an intake of around 2,400 - too dangerous otherwise.





Just exactly how much does she weigh? she'd have to be like 250lbs and 15% body fat (which is very lean for a female) to have a BMR of 2,700 calories. Mind you BMR is for a person at rest.


And Less than 2,400 calories is too dangerous?? For who?? You have your wife injecting test, but a 2,000 calorie diet is dangerous?? Maybe I'm just old fashioned, but that just seems fuccked up.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 20, 2015)

I second what Lup said about her weight - that is a very high BMR for a woman, regardless of whether she is an athlete or not. It would mean she needs to eat 3,500 - 4,000 cals to maintain alone...

Also things like thyroid issues make calculating BMR/overall metabolic activity virtually impossible - your never going to get an accurate picture of what's going on. Her real bmr will be less than what you calculate - by how much depends on what her thyroid bloodwork shows, etc. 
As Doc said, get the thyroid sorted out first. 

1,200 cals is not even close to being "dangerous" - there are studies (and real life scenarios) showing caloric intakes that are much lower with no long term consequences. 
As for being unhealthy, dieting in general is an unhealthy process so this idea of "well I can get lean and diet but still stay in 100% shape" just isn't going to happen without a load of supplements (test, t3, some peptides, vitamins, etc).


----------



## BigFella (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. 

Re the calculated BMR - I used two formulae, came up with 2,400 and 2,700. I will do it again tomorrow. We also have printouts from the fancy machine at the gym - I will check that. She weighs 195 lbs, by the way, at about 32% or so BF. 

The key feedback I'm getting is that 1,200 isn't crazy - which is the question I wanted answered, albeit with an answer that is surprising to me. I've never had to worry about losing weight, and it just seemed to me a pretty radical step to go that low. 

Re her being on T: it's with my doctor's blessing.  He is a very liberated doctor indeed. He has 18 female patients over 60 on T, though transdermally. He is also having success in treating  Alzheimer's patients with T.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds good biggy, please keep us posted on her progress as others are in the same boat.  I wonder why var made her bloat so much?  How long was she on it for?  Jenner may be able to assist in this area.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Sounds good biggy, please keep us posted on her progress as others are in the same boat.  I wonder why var made her bloat so much?  How long was she on it for?  Jenner may be able to assist in this area.


Var makes females bloat. Pretty much always does. It's not the same for men as women. Common side for them.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Pillar.  Anything they can do to combat bloating?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Thanks Pillar.  Anything they can do to combat bloating?


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 21, 2015)

Get recent bloods.  Goto a doc to see if he ll give t3/t4.  If not take matters into your own hands.


----------

